# Sperm sniffing dog



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://m.gawker.com/5822126/swedish-police-have-a-sperm+sniffing-dog


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Well at least aids are easy to cum by.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I wrote an article for Police K-9 magazine on Otto Bygsø who is a police dog breeder and working officer. He was telling me about how it works with their courts and how effective it's been. I think the sad part is how little we use our dogs for a higher purpose and how little the courts understand their value & usefulness. The K9 handlers will know exactly what I'm speaking.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Well at least aids are easy to cum by.


+1. /thread


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Im pretty sure one of my old Girlfriends would be able to do this as well.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> Well at least aids are easy to cum by.


I see what you did there lol =D>



Christopher Jones said:


> Im pretty sure one of my old Girlfriends would be able to do this as well.


Give me her number & I'll let ya know :-D


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Possibilities for jokes are endless here, folks. A goldmine.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a GSD x Dane that thought he was one of those. He could damn near lift a grown man off his feet while "searching".


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

But, in the other end of the spectrum...

Ever since he was a puppy, my dog was an expert detector/sniffing dog on a certain period of the month for a certain part of female anatomy for human females... Led to a few embarassing encounters over time and he really goes for the spot, pushing around with his muzzle with gusto making big sniffing noises.

Last time he did it, was in the group part of the exercise for his BH, luckily it was still leashed portion of the exercise, so I yanked him off, fast and smooth out of there. I did freeze in embarassment/confusion for a second or 2 there...

My figure 8 coming back to the group leash-free was around 2 OTHER people... Still, I apologized afterwards and she was a good sport about it. Yeah, he passed.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

That's because dogs smell the blood. Don't be embarrassed it's natural. If a girl/woman is in that time of the month pretty much any dog can smell it. it'd be sad if they didn't.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, I understand that and you understand that too, thanks, since you have been around dogs and working dogs in particular, for a awhile.

The problem is with relatives, in-laws, cousins, neighbors, acquaintances, random strangers and so on that have not, with an 85 pounds dog really, really, REALLY interested in their crotch and sniffing and exploring around there, below the equator. I hope you understand me..



Sandra King said:


> That's because dogs smell the blood. Don't be embarrassed it's natural. If a girl/woman is in that time of the month pretty much any dog can smell it. it'd be sad if they didn't.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alright guys, who's going to take one for the team, we need fresh samples for detection...hey Billy Bob, you got that there Hustler in your truck still?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> I think the sad part is how little we use our dogs for a higher purpose and how little the courts understand their value & usefulness. The K9 handlers will know exactly what I'm speaking.


The difference here is the probable cause is eliminated. No search in a vehicle without permission. Either the spuge is there or it isn't. The dog is just locating it like he would a gun or shell casing. Don't think it would even matter in court.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Alright guys, who's going to take one for the team, we need fresh samples for detection...hey Billy Bob, you got that there Hustler in your truck still?


Can't Billy Bob just use Anna Mae for some good old fashion hog wrestling to provide the sample for training?


----------

